# How to repaint aluminium parts



## LostInSpace (Jul 5, 2007)

I want to clean and repaint some aluminium shields from the front suspension of my car - how's the best way to do this?

Pic below is an air duct from the lower suspension arm, so it's exposed to all the road grim, dirt, water and salt plus heat from the brakes.










I want it to be silver when finished. Once i've cleaned the dirt and grease off, what's the best way to prep and paint? I could take a wire brush fitting on a drill or bench grinder or would some form of acid cleaner work better?

Once clean, was going to use an etching primer, and then several coats of VHT silver paint, followed by a couple of coats of clear.

Any suggestions greatly received :thumb:


----------



## DJ X-Ray (Sep 2, 2012)

Etching primer is what you want,but it is highly toxic.even with a respirator it's potent stuff.it's up to you,but it might be worth replacing the parts or ask a sprayer shouldnt cost that much.


----------



## VenomUK (Oct 13, 2011)

Once as clean as it can possibly be, you'll need to acid etch it then. Once done then you can go about it in the normal manor matey


----------



## LostInSpace (Jul 5, 2007)

Thanks guys, will get them cleaned up and then find somewhere local to etch prime them.


----------



## VenomUK (Oct 13, 2011)

If you wanted you can buy acid etch in cans mate and do it yourslef if you like that kind of thing?


----------



## Princy (Dec 14, 2011)

Get them powder coated, it'll be cheap enough and harder than paint


----------



## LostInSpace (Jul 5, 2007)

VenomUK said:


> If you wanted you can buy acid etch in cans mate and do it yourslef if you like that kind of thing?


That's definitely the preferred option - have found some rattle can etch primer, hopefully it will arrive for the weekend :buffer:


----------



## VenomUK (Oct 13, 2011)

Nice work mate, get some pics once done mate.


----------



## craigeh123 (Dec 26, 2011)

polish them !


----------



## swissrob (Oct 4, 2007)

LostInSpace said:


> That's definitely the preferred option - have found some rattle can etch primer, hopefully it will arrive for the weekend :buffer:


zinc chromate etch? it should be green.


----------



## mechrepairs (Aug 11, 2008)

I had mine bead blasted and painted them with two pack paint, come out good after being on the car 21 years.










Carl


----------

